

Show HN: Yify gem - jonlunsford
https://github.com/jonlunsford/yify

======
jonnyscholes
I wish the subtitles were available via this api. That would be super useful
for a project I'm working on right now. There are a few other subtitle
services out there with APIs but so far all either have a broken sign up
process or have not sent me my API key after requesting one.

~~~
jonlunsford
Yes I agree, if they ever do I'll update the gem.

------
rane
Interesting use for the API:

    
    
        curl -s https://yts.re/api/list.json\?sort\=date\&rating\=7\&limit\=50 | jq '.MovieList[] | { title: .MovieTitle, imdb: .ImdbLink, rating: .MovieRating, torrent: .TorrentUrl }'

~~~
jonlunsford
I'm unfamiliar with the 'jq' command, what does that do?

~~~
Phogo
[http://stedolan.github.io/jq/](http://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

